

Firefox Mobile on ARMv6 processors - cpeterso
https://blog.mozilla.com/ted/2012/02/17/firefox-mobile-on-armv6-processors-2/

======
nextparadigms
We should let ARMv6 die already. It's a 10 year old architecture. From what I
hear the upcoming Cortex A7 (based on ARMv7) should be cheaper than ARM11
processors (ARMV6 architecture) and almost twice as fast at the same clock
speed. Mozilla should stop trying to support it, although they're probably
doing it because they are in desperate need of some market share on
Android/mobile devices.

